# Need Pictures of Longish Puppy Cuts



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well the old woman is back. It has been a miserable two years, but I am above ground and that is a good thing. My sweet Rosie nearly died this spring with a severe pancreatitus attack and scared me to death. But I digress. What I need is a downloadable picture of a long puppy cut. Rosie is in full coat and twice in two weeks she has got in the wet grass and rolled in the freshly tilled garden. I have not been grooming her so am really out of practice. I am going to get her hair cut tomorrow, but the groomer wants some idea of how I want it. I can't find a picture on the internet, but I know there is a site with the different types of cuts for the Havanese. So please post something for me that I can download and take to the groomer. I hate to cut her hair, but I am not able to bathe her and she wants to run and play with the English Shepherd, so help me out.

I have missed you guys especially Canada. You can email me also at
[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

So glad you and Rosie are better. I'm going to see if this webpage attaches. Scroll down to Yunque's picture. It's a longish puppy cut. Very nice too.
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=80361&page=2
Continue feeling better with each day. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

How about this.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooops! I didn't check the forum until now. No pics from us. Sorry! But welcome back!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well we did it. Really short, but I love it. Rosie is so excited that I can't get a good picture. Will try tomorrow outside when she is not watching. The body is really short, but the legs are left long and of course her tail. Trimmed around her face to match the body, so her head wouldn't look oversized.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome back !!! Glad you are back with us! 
Now????where are the pictures???


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She is hard to get still. Will not look at the camera, but here goes.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

HI! I read your other post about Rosie's new "Forever Hair-Do". I LOVE it esp since Canela has the same cut  Its soooo much easier to maintain but she still drags in some of the yard with her but not as much as before.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

LOVE Rosie's new "do"! She's adorable!!!


----------

